# Which are MACs HTF items?



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

So I can look out for those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA!


----------



## Isis (Jan 8, 2006)

Jeeze that's going to be a LOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG list....
Lets start with Parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMAO

- Coco pig.
- Coco Beach pig.
- All Girl pig.
- Blue pig. (I THINK one of the stores I go to still has a couple.)
- Deckchair pig.
- Provence pig.
- Matte Purple
- Matte Green
- Turqouise

- Hundred Degrees Pearlizer

- Peridot (e.s)
- Judy Blue - GOOD LUCK!
- Anti-Establishment (e.s)
- Banshee (e.s)
- Eliete (e.s)
- Lucky Green (e.s)
- De Menthe (e.s)
- Riviera Rose (e.s)
- Melody (e.s)
- Hipnotique (e.s)
- Sweeten Up (e.s)
- Guacamole (e.s)
- Casa Blanca (e.s)
- Metamorph (e.s)
- Meadowland (e.s)
- Moth Brown (e.s)
- Pink Papillon (e.s)

- So Ceylon (MSF)
- Gold Deposit (MSF)
- Pleaureflush (MSF)

- UV (M)
- Botanical (M)
- Mascara N

- Heirloom (e.l)
- Ms Petunia (e.l)

-Test Pattern (l.l)

- Hedwig and The Angry Inch lip stain

- Gitane (l.g)
- Elle (l.g)
- Rayothon (l.g)
- Bow Belle (l.g)
- Precocious (l.g)

- Dainty Cake (l.s)
- Petal Lure (l.s)
- Flutterby (l.s)
- Chica-boom (l.s)
- Isabella Blow (l.s)
- Cockatease (l.s)
- Miss. Ross (l.s)
- Courtly (l.s)
- Brew (l.s)
- Blueberry Fizz (l.s)
- Monarch (l.s)
- Full Bodied (l.s)
- Oceanberry (l.s)
- Expensivo  (l.s)
- Pink Freeze (l.s)
- Flitter (l.s)

- Hot+Sour paint
- Blueboy paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankyou!

- Chromezone 1 (x4)
- Beau (x4)
- Saks Jet Black

- Eccentrici-tea (nails)
- Duchess (nails)

I'll add more as I can think of them. I keep a list myself...I just need to find it all!


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Gitane is HTF? I sold it on Ebay some months ago....


----------



## Isis (Jan 8, 2006)

As far as I know it is.


----------



## Jude (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a great thread idea but I just want to pop in with a quick reminder that references to swapping and selling are not permitted anywhere but the Clearance Bin.  This includes CP arrangements.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

My MAC has TONS of boxes of Coco pigment.  Weird.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 8, 2006)

Some that I keep an eye out for:

Metamorph e/s
Melody e/s
Precocious l/g
Chromezone 1 quad
Pleaureflush msf
Chica-boom l/s


----------



## angelamarie (Jan 8, 2006)

Isabella Blow l/s


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jan 8, 2006)

Matte Purple, Matte Green, Turqouise pigment.  Hedwig and the angry inch lip stain (off now)  Dainty Cake l/s, most palettes and quads.  Necklaces and promo materials


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Jan 8, 2006)

colour theroy and croma (Snake Eyes) shadows


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 8, 2006)

Gold Deposit MSF isn't that hard to find. There are loads on eBay. Both Pleasureflush and So Ceylon MSF are quite htf now.

The thing is, "htf" is a relative term. Some of the hardest to find items are the really old d/c eye shadows, like Haze, Glitz, Clone, Black Gold, Icebox, Marz, Poise, Zone, Atlas, Ashbury, Apollo etc etc. Those fetch a lot of money on eBay on the rare occasions they show up, as do certain promotional MAC items that weren't widely available, such as Angry Inch lipglass, Judy Blue eye shadow, Ether Blue eye shadow, the Elie Saab palette and so on. Some of the long d/c pigments are also virtually impossible to find now, [e.g. Auburn matte, Mustard matte, Purple Matte, Green Matte, Brass (frost), Bronze (frost), Copper (frost), etc.]

More recent items such as Moth Brown and Metamorph pale into insignificance in terms of their htf-ness when compared to the older items.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 8, 2006)

Anti Establishment is htf?  I have it and I barely reach for it, it shows up as an ugly grey on me.


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh you're right FairladyZ I worked my ass off to find an Elite e/s!

I think we can add
* Flash of Flesh l/g 
to the list


----------



## gigiproductions (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Gold Deposit MSF isn't that hard to find. There are loads on eBay. Both Pleasureflush and So Ceylon MSF are quite htf now.

The thing is, "htf" is a relative term. Some of the hardest to find items are the really old d/c eye shadows, like Haze, Glitz, Clone, Black Gold, Icebox, Marz, Poise, Zone, Atlas, Ashbury, Apollo etc etc. Those fetch a lot of money on eBay on the rare occasions they show up, as do certain promotional MAC items that weren't widely available, such as Angry Inch lipglass, Judy Blue eye shadow, Ether Blue eye shadow, the Elie Saab palette and so on. Some of the long d/c pigments are also virtually impossible to find now, [e.g. Auburn matte, Mustard matte, Purple Matte, Green Matte, Brass (frost), Bronze (frost), Copper (frost), etc.]

More recent items such as Moth Brown and Metamorph pale into insignificance in terms of their htf-ness when compared to the older items._

 

the mac addict has spoken and i agree 100%


----------



## karen (Jan 9, 2006)

gloss.com has lucky green, if anyone is interested(under mac>eyes>shadows>belle azure)
They also have Brew and Flitter l/s.
just fyi.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_More recent items such as Moth Brown and Metamorph pale into insignificance in terms of their htf-ness when compared to the older items._

 
Ditto.


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_The thing is, "htf" is a relative term.

More recent items such as Moth Brown and Metamorph pale into insignificance in terms of their htf-ness when compared to the older items._

 
Of course it is. I do agree. However, it's all relative according to what you (or whomever) is looking for as well. Which is why I say it's a very very very long list of things.
What I've lised above are some of the the more popular HTF things. I'm too lazy to type up everything, that's just way too much! Not everyone is in search of the obscure ones.
A person may already have the more recent HTF items or they may not. What one person finds easy to get a hold of another may not. That doesn't mean you should discount something because of where it falls within the universe of M.A.C. It may have to do with the demographics. A good example is a store in my area having a whole stock of De Menthe, which for whatever reason never sold well. Or it could be that they don't (or can't) use eBay, MUA, or other online resources (stores) for whatever reason.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_gloss.com has lucky green, if anyone is interested(under mac>eyes>shadows>belle azure)
They also have Brew and Flitter l/s.
just fyi._

 
Actually they're out of stock of Lucky Green & Brew. They just havn't been removed yet.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 9, 2006)

*Great list so far!*

But you might want to add Guacamole E/s to that, that's all I see that's missing as of yet!


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

hehe it is! Thankyou


----------



## user2 (Mar 13, 2006)

Umm what about the Colour Theory e/s with the numbers and Angelcake e/s?


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 13, 2006)

Pretty much anything that was LE pre-2002 is sought after with a few minor exceptions.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_- Hedwig and The Angry Inch lip stain_

 
OMG there was a Hedwig and the angry inch stain??!!! I need that, no matter what color it is, love that movie!


----------



## user4 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Gold Deposit MSF isn't that hard to find. There are loads on eBay. Both Pleasureflush and So Ceylon MSF are quite htf now.

The thing is, "htf" is a relative term. Some of the hardest to find items are the really old d/c eye shadows, like Haze, Glitz, Clone, Black Gold, Icebox, Marz, Poise, Zone, Atlas, Ashbury, Apollo etc etc. Those fetch a lot of money on eBay on the rare occasions they show up, as do certain promotional MAC items that weren't widely available, such as Angry Inch lipglass, Judy Blue eye shadow, Ether Blue eye shadow, the Elie Saab palette and so on. Some of the long d/c pigments are also virtually impossible to find now, [e.g. Auburn matte, Mustard matte, Purple Matte, Green Matte, Brass (frost), Bronze (frost), Copper (frost), etc.]

More recent items such as Moth Brown and Metamorph pale into insignificance in terms of their htf-ness when compared to the older items._

 
damn, i dont think i've heard of any of those before..


----------



## user2 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_damn, i dont think i've heard of any of those before.._

 
I had a Black Gold e/s for sale one or two weeks ago!


----------



## Isis (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_OMG there was a Hedwig and the angry inch stain??!!! I need that, no matter what color it is, love that movie!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL yes indeed.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_OMG there was a Hedwig and the angry inch stain??!!! I need that, no matter what color it is, love that movie!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup. I paid over $80 for mine on Ebay.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 14, 2006)

A lot of the Asian exclusives items are HTF, too...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Sticky Wickett Allover gloss for Luella Bartley...
Oh, and of course Smoked Mauve & Light Bronze Metal pigments...


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_Yup. I paid over $80 for mine on Ebay.




_

 

DAMN!!!  That's hot!!!!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_Yup. I paid over $80 for mine on Ebay.




_

 
NOOOOOO!!! don't show me pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that's an awesome color!!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 14, 2006)

Lots of LE palettes are HTF, like MAC for Temperly. I just bought that BNIB off someone here, but I hear they go for over $100 on ebay. o.o

Not this baby!


----------



## disenchanted (Mar 14, 2006)

I must have odd taste. The things I seem to want are not the most coveted. Like 2 weeks ago I ran into both the Chromezone 1 and 2 quads....I bought the 2 and here I see the 1 is the one people are after


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 15, 2006)

there is a judy blue e/s on ebay, I really wanna know for how much they will sell it!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## panties (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Gold Deposit MSF isn't that hard to find. There are loads on eBay. Both Pleasureflush and So Ceylon MSF are quite htf now.

The thing is, "htf" is a relative term. Some of the hardest to find items are the really old d/c eye shadows, like Haze, Glitz, Clone, Black Gold, Icebox, Marz, Poise, Zone, Atlas, Ashbury, Apollo etc etc. Those fetch a lot of money on eBay on the rare occasions they show up, as do certain promotional MAC items that weren't widely available, such as Angry Inch lipglass, Judy Blue eye shadow, Ether Blue eye shadow, the Elie Saab palette and so on. Some of the long d/c pigments are also virtually impossible to find now, [e.g. Auburn matte, Mustard matte, Purple Matte, Green Matte, Brass (frost), Bronze (frost), Copper (frost), etc.]

More recent items such as Moth Brown and Metamorph pale into insignificance in terms of their htf-ness when compared to the older items._

 

hell yeah.

most of the stuff that people mention that are considered hard to find are stuff that has been released within the past 2 years. stuff that I consider htf are items that are at LEAST 3+ years old.  what i consider hard to find are those items that show up on ebay like once a year, if that.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_there is a judy blue e/s on ebay, I really wanna know for how much they will sell it!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1_

 
Damn. I was watching that auction too. Ah well, I could never have afforded it anwayways.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 16, 2006)

the stuff mac has done for fashion lines. tsubi (australian denim line), colette dinnigan, HEATHERETTE LIPSTICK, dammit i want that, uh..new years yves, for yves st. laurent is discontinued, i think. i have an old tube of it somehwhere. MAC for luella bartley's various items, MAC for playboy..


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_Damn. I was watching that auction too. Ah well, I could never have afforded it anwayways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if all goes well i should be ok lol


----------



## calbear (Mar 16, 2006)

Eddie Izzard Sexie and Sexier ;-)


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_the stuff mac has done for fashion lines. tsubi (australian denim line), colette dinnigan, HEATHERETTE LIPSTICK, dammit i want that, uh..new years yves, for yves st. laurent is discontinued, i think. i have an old tube of it somehwhere. MAC for luella bartley's various items, MAC for playboy.._

 

I have new years yves..somewhere..I've only worn it like twice. XD


----------



## Angel007 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish I found this site a few years ago. This is amazing


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Isabella blow


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 22, 2014)

Soft Washed Pigment (Asia Exclusive)


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Mac Belle Azure or Sunshrine compacts along with the DressCamp collection Too Fab Lipstick


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Definetly too fab dress camp!!


----------

